# Can I study medicine and at the same time be a fashion designer at the university?



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

You much have to choose one thing because medicine is not the study you can do with doing another things also.

As I am in medical field I will recommend you to you must have to join one things for your future, medicine is not the study it is responsibility also.

& Most Important thing you have to join best medical university for you future.

All Saints University SVG is a topmost medical university offering many academic programs in the field of medicine. Every year numerous students from every corner of the world are taking admission to fulfill their dream of becoming doctors. The fees of St. Vincent Medical University are affordable and break-down of fees is also available.


----------

